# Terrarium (Eurorack)



## Plate of Shrimp (Nov 29, 2020)

In the queue, to put next to the Mantle Fuzz.


----------



## Gordo (Nov 29, 2020)

Awesome job on the 3d panels!


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (Dec 10, 2020)

Deployed.


----------



## p_wats (Dec 10, 2020)

Very cool! I assume you can adjust the levels to match usual Eurorack needs?


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm using a preamp pedal (a kit derived from the Boss FA-1) to boost the level. It's not here in the rack since it's useful for that to be more portable. The audio result is pretty reasonable. 
At some point i should screw on a fixed-value attenuator.  Doing that in digital in the PEPPER (offscreen on the right) might work fine.


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (Dec 11, 2020)

One bit that needs to be better is how the power stepdown is handled.  I'm using these nice little boards that can go 12V -> 9V by tuning a trim pot. They are just hanging off the pcb by wires and going to pins in Eurorack's 16-pin power header using dupont wire.  Sloppy and dangerous.


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (Dec 11, 2020)

@p_wats what are those little PCBs in your avatar image?  Those are a great form factor for Eurorack!


----------



## p_wats (Dec 11, 2020)

Plate of Shrimp said:


> @p_wats what are those little PCBs in your avatar image?  Those are a great form factor for Eurorack!


They are simple little variations of the Bazz Fuss fuzz circuit that I build as band merch. After years of building them on vero I finally designed some PCB layouts and_ ordered a batch _(one that is through hole and one that has some SMD, for fun).


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (Apr 24, 2021)

Since the Rhythmic Delay needs a footswitch, did a relayout.
White guy next to blue guy.
Now laughing at how all the patch cables obscure everything in this photo.





RD is a nice patch.


__
		https://soundcloud.com/ray-haleblian-1%2Frhy-del-pines


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (Aug 16, 2021)

The odd switch solution for the stomps wasn't cutting it so re-enclosed using buttons for the stomps.




Should have put a port in front for the JTAG debugger.  Maybe next time.


----------



## sonic_explorer (Aug 18, 2021)

Plate of Shrimp said:


> Since the Rhythmic Delay needs a footswitch, did a relayout.
> White guy next to blue guy.
> Now laughing at how all the patch cables obscure everything in this photo.
> 
> ...



@Plate of Shrimp This looks and sounds awesome! It would be very easy to make a version of the Rhythmic Delay that is just always on and does not need the 'on/off' footswitch. You could probably modify the code, or if it would be useful I could do that and post the version. I don't have a eurorack so I don't know how the effect is really used - but if there are other small changes that would make the Rhythmic Delay more useful or user-friendly for eurorack let me know.


----------

